

Ask HN - what tech to learn, for someone coming from a PHP background? - relevance

Been doing boring PHP web apps for a while (moved from Java desktop apps to PHP, its been 5-6 years I wrote any Java code though).  Have some (very) basic knowledge of Ruby and Rails.<p>What tech can I learn, on a limited time? There are so many to choose, that it is overwhelming.  I'm afraid I'll be irrelevant soon (I'm also old, in my thirties).  Another issue is that companies always ask for prior experience when they hire, which then becomes a chicken-egg problem.<p>Any suggestions, thoughts?
======
t0
PHP is still very useful and in demand. I'd recommend getting even better.

~~~
relevance
Yes, it is used by lots of people, but will it still be relevant in 5 or 10
years?

EDIT: Also, it doesn't pay that well. In my current job, for smaller internal
projects, I proposed using Rails (or Sinatra) but keep getting turned down

